# Another Critique, Please!!



## Equina (Jul 28, 2007)

I was reading through your other post, and it sounds like you will be working a horse in exchange for board of your new horse. So basically, you'll be busy at the barn a lot! I think you have a good idea to get a horse who is already green broke so that you have that little jump-start already. 

BUT, as for this mare.....ah I'm not a huge fan. Maybe it's the Morgan in her, but something doesn't seem right with her neck. And she seems a little short-legged for a dressage/hunter prospect. Although, she has an ADORABLE face and looks calm and friendly. I also love the dorsal stripe.  

And just remember...the asking price can be very different from the actual price you pay for a horse. They're always negotiable! When I was horse-shopping, my budget was $800-1200. My horse was listed at $1500; but the seller and I discussed our limitations and I ended up paying $1000 for him.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

The price is good and she has very cute face (and color is great).  However, her neck looks very short and sick, and also long body/short legs. Somehow she doesn't look like dressage or jumping horse to me.


----------



## Barngurl314 (Feb 24, 2008)

She has a very CUTE face!

But something about her just isn't right. Maybe its her short neck, or the way her neck/shoulder combination is built. I dont know. To me though, she doesnt look like a dressage horse.


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Thanks for the great replies. Like I said, I know her conformation isn't great, and there's something I'm not very happy with, but I can't put my finger on it. But for a green broke horse in my price range, I'm wondering if I'd be willing to settle..? (Note: The horse is in the Calgary area, so shipping costs are next to nothing, which is BIG for me!)

Oh, and my next horse definitely won't be my next big Dressage prospect. I'm just looking for a nice pleasure horse I can have fun with


----------



## upnover (Jan 17, 2008)

Oh I think she's cute! She has a very sweet face. I think it's a great idea to get something at least green broke and old enough to ride! No, her conformation isn't perfect but it seems good enough to do what you want. You might surprised what she's capable of! Her personality will really be one of the biggest factors (after soundness and all of that of course). My biggest concern is her neck. From the top picture it almost looks like she has a fatty crest? It could just be the angle, but that's a huge sign of a horse that founders or has thyroid problems.


----------



## upnover (Jan 17, 2008)

Oh, I just read your post again. I'd be concerned about the fact that she's 10 and greenbroke! That's a long long time to not be broke... I've found that older greenbroke horses are harder to work with. Not always, but often. With the horse market as it is I think you can find something better in your range.


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Her neck has a huge crest, and he feet do look like she could have foundered. She is really pretty though. If you can get her to lose weight. I would get a vet check done before buying her to make sure that she does not have founder.


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Thanks everyone!
Yes, I realize her neck is quite cresty, but I figured... hey at least she's a little broke? I'm not in a huge rush to do anything big with this horse, I can take the time to work with a greenie. 

Here's the description given as well:
We have a Quarter Horse/Morgan cross Dunn mare coming 11 yrs old this spring. She is about 14.2 to 14.3 hands, quiet, green broke, very responsive. As you can see she has wintered well...a little on the heavy side. Champagne is a very quite girl, ties up with no fuse at all and stands to be groomed, trimmed, saddled etc. While grooming her today she fell asleep (as she usually does) doesn't fuss much. I think she would make a nice youth horse with a few more lessons and miles on her. The reason we are looking for a home for her is because she is a bit too small and we would like to keep the stock as all geldings. We are also getting more into the Standardbreds. We are wanting $500 for her to go to a good home.


I'm having real difficulties finding something broke for around $500 that I don't have to go to auction for ..


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

ps, FGR, how's your mare looking? Has she foaled yet? If not, she must be big!!


----------



## ahearn (Jul 10, 2007)

I absolutely LOVE her face!! She looks sssssoooooo sweet! I say go for it! $500 isn't much all things considered. Get her vet checked to make sure everything is ok and go from there. For what you are planning to do with her I bet she'll be fine. Plus if you plan on training her then eventually selling her to a nice family looking for a great trail horse or all around, you could make a little bit of money!! Soemone had mentioned Foundering...how do her feet look?

I had a horse who had a thyroid problem and he had a somewhat cresty neck. (Don't know if the two things were related) It was easy to manage...


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Hey JDI. She is huge, I will take a picture of her today and post it. But she still seems rather comfortable. I talked to the vet and he said that some horses will go 370 days...Ahhh! 

She is on day 346...so I guess he will just have to wait and see.


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Thanks, ahearn, and FGR, looking forward to the pics!

Anyone else?


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

yeah the being green broke at 10 thing could be a bit of a concern but i dont think so for an experienced handler

i think just as a pleasure riding horse she looks gorgeous  very soft eyes. she is a little short in the pasterns and a little downhill. im not going to comment on the neck because neither shot is showing the neck properly. i think she looks pretty good for pleasure/trail but probably no good for showing etc but you said it wont be your next dressage horse so that doesnt matter 

find out as much as you can about any probs with her feet and why she was broke so late


----------



## brittx6x6 (Mar 4, 2007)

Her face is adorable, but her neck is huge!! but that will probably go down when she starts to lose weight.


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

So many people around my area have horses that aren't fully broke, it's disgusting. 
I figure it might be a good idea to buy her, put miles on her and whatnot, get her settled and then maybe sell her as a family horse for a profit and buy up  haha (I have free board, it's possible!)


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

New note:

Turns out the mare's 8, not 11.. which makes a heck of a difference to me.
Asked the owner about lameness, and she's had Champagne for 2 years, is friends with one of the 2 previous owners, and neither of them know of any lameness issues - so chances are she's just fat... 
Appearantly she's quiet as all get out, but just hasn't been ridden that much, which is why she's being sold as "green broke" only. 
Owner is not firm on the price at all, more wants just to find a good home for her.

Any comments now that you know this stuff?


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

bump


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

i give props to the owner of the horse to sell her as green broke because she hasn't been ridden in a while. It will make a more experienced person want to buy her, rather than someone looking for their first horse.

I didn't have a problem with her age, but younger is better i guess.
I would still do a vet check on her just to make sure everything is ok.
She also does look chubby all over, and who knows, maybe most of her fat just goes to her crest, instead of her hips :wink: 

I think if the price is right, and everything checks out, she seems like a good buy


----------



## tim (Dec 31, 2007)

Man, she has perfect face markings. 

I think some exercise and grooming will improve her greatly.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

For only that much I would say go for it. You have to thing to tho that even with training, not many people want a green broke horse that is 10. Most people who are with a green broke horse, will expect the horse to be younger or the horse to have a lot more mileage under saddle for the age which isnt the case. 

Something to keep in mind depending on your plans.


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Haha that's why she's greenbroke and 8!


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

If I were you I would buy here! She does seem a little on the small side for your height, but if you don't like her you could always put miles on her and sell her!


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

I have an appointment to see her on Saturday, I'll be sure to get pics! 
She is a little smaller, but not terribly so... I'm pretty short and don't have overly long legs so it should be okay.. anyways! Thanks for your input, everyone!
I'll get pics and put them up  
Oh, and she's boarded about 10 minutes from where I'd be boarding, so literally NO transport costs! (The people are willing to trailer for free regardless, but that's a big thing when you live in such a big province!)


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

wow! that's really good JDI. I'm sure she'll be just as beautiful in person as she is online. I hope everything goes well!


----------



## upnover (Jan 17, 2008)

Definately worth looking at! I agree 8 and greenbroke is a whole lot better then 11 and greenbroke. If she hasn't been ridden very much there's a good chance they wouldn't have any idea if she has any soundness issues so I'd look carefully. Do you have a knowledgeable horse friend who can come out with you? It's always nice to have eyes on the ground while you're on. That's pretty nice that they're so close and willing to trailer! Will they let you take her out on trial? It's always worth asking! There's a lot you can find out in the first few days. Hope things go well! Keep us updated!


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Thanks Appy and upnover!! I'm so excited! I think I'm in love already, which isn't a good thing  But really for that price and with free board, how can I go wrong?


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Equina- I adore that nose shot as your profile photo!


----------



## rockydq (Mar 1, 2008)

Hi I saw your post, and although this is completely irrelevant, I was offered this horse for training another one however the owner (velma i believe...) decided not to. Small world! Anyways best of luck in your decision!

ETA: If you have an eye for picking out quality horses, I can give you the information for one of the auctions, where horses range from $15-$2200, green broke, unreg'd going for ALOT less than $500. However I wouldn't advise it unless you know exactly what to look for!


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

JDI, how'd it go today?


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

rockydq said:


> Hi I saw your post, and although this is completely irrelevant, I was offered this horse for training another one however the owner (velma i believe...) decided not to. Small world! Anyways best of luck in your decision!
> 
> ETA: If you have an eye for picking out quality horses, I can give you the information for one of the auctions, where horses range from $15-$2200, green broke, unreg'd going for ALOT less than $500. However I wouldn't advise it unless you know exactly what to look for!


Wow this is a small world. Velma seemed very honest.. I liked the mare - did you ever meet either of them? If so what did you think of them? 
Yes, I do have an "eye" for horses, but I'd rather not go to an aution... just a personal choice. However, if you honestly think I'd be better off doing that, I'm open to options..

Appy: Thanks for asking! She is a nice mare, pretty un-flappable.. it took 2 of us chasing after her to get her to move out.
However, her feet are terrible, and as such I didn't get a sense of how she moves. She is pretty (long mane) but I wasn't blown away by her... 
I'm taking her on trial for the next week so I can get a better sense of her and see if I want to work with her. As Fugly says, she needs an upgrade. Definitely needs an upgrade.


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

That's cool that you're taking her on a trial. It stinks that she needs an upgrade.

Does her feet just need trimming or like a total makeover?

I think its good that you're not dead set on her, and that you're still leaving the door open.


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Thanks, Appy!

She is cute, with the most perfect face marking I've ever seen... she's taller than the ad says, I'd think she's pushing 15hh, but that's me. 
Would probably make a nice junior horse down the road, which is why I'm kind of interested in her; put some miles on her and sell her for a profit haha?
As for her feet.. they need to be trimmed and the heel built up. Appearantly she's never been lame but it does appear she has founder rings on her hind feet which is odd... she doesn't stand like she's foundered at all. And although her neck is thick, it's not founder-crest thick. 
I'll post pics as soon as I find my cable.


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

If you do decide to buy her, are you going to do a vet check?

i can't wait to see pictures!


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Pictures.. sorry they're terrible... it was freezing out and my fingers didn't want to be out of the pocket longer than absolutely necessary.
































(looks toed-out on this picture, she was just standing funny.)


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

she is very pretty! I love the color of her mane. Aside from her feet, she looks like a nice horse.

Are those the founder rings on top of her hind feet?


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

appylover31803 said:


> she is very pretty! I love the color of her mane. Aside from her feet, she looks like a nice horse.
> 
> Are those the laminitis rings on top of her hind feet?


That's what I was wondering as well. The owner has had her for 4 years, and appearantly the mare hasn't been lame a day in her life (which is stunning with feet "kept" like that.) I'm taking her on trial for 2 weeks, not sure how much I'll be able to do with those feet, maybe I'll spring for my farrier to come out  
It would be very strange for her to have laminitis in the hind feet, as it is most prevalent in the front... _very_ rarely does it just affect the hind feet. 
The owner said she's had the mare checked over by a few farriers as she was worried about that as well, but they said she had great feet, and that those rings were just... there.


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

that is definitely interesting. I guess her feet could just be like that, but its just so odd.


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Hey. 

Just thought that I would put my two bits in. I think that those lines are just stress lines (horses feet grow odd when something is bothering them) I see it all the time because we move out horses from pasture to pasture and then they stress a bit when they are first moved and they get stress lines in their hoofs. It is nothing serious and will not cause her to be lame.


----------



## Supermane (Sep 23, 2007)

I agree with FGR,
They look like they could be stress lines to me. It seems like her history would support it as well.
Anyway, she is really cute. She looks like a pony to me.


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Ohh...I forgot to comment on how she looks other than her feet. She is so darn adorable. You can see the Morgan in her and that is why like her look so much. And that fact that she is a red dun (one of my face colors) I think if the two week trial works out you should go for it!


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Thanks so much for your guys' input, FRG and M2G!! I really appreciate it! I'm very excited - she's arriving today! 
Haha so I should get my lazy butt off HF and get out to the ranch!


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Let us know how it goes for sure!


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

that's awesome JDI. Let us know how it goes!


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Hey all!!

She arrived at the barn today just after noon, and I fell in love. I wasn't ecstatic about her when I saw her yesterday, but today is a different story. 
She's very sweet-tempered, stands to be petted... she's adorable. Doesn't move lame either, which was my worry. I'll get a farrier out (if it's okay with the owners, as she's not mine yet) and get them done, and see how she is after. 
She's absolutely stunning. 

I need a name for her! Her name right now is Champagne, which I think is a dumb name for a horse as is, and it doesn't suit her at all... suggestions?

ETA: I took more pictures, will upload soon! 

I'm 90% sure I'm buying her.. we'll see how she does when I actually work her over the next few days.


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

JDI that's so exciting!

I'll think of some names after i stare at her pictures. 

Champagne is nice, but it doesn't seem to fit her at all. Maybe a Molly? I kind of like Molly. When i think of more, I'll post them.


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Thanks Appy! 
I'll definitely post more pics soon! They really don't do her justice though, but they're certainly better than the ones I took yesterday.

I liked the name Molly at one point.. till I met a very mean pony with that name  It is a good name, I just have negative connotations associated with it...  sorry

Rick wants me to call her Peanut... it's a running joke between us  I'm half tempted to humor him 

I've thought of a few:

- Tika
- Abby (Abbervail)
- Kyra

But I'm not in love with any of those names. I definitely don't want to call her Champagne - that's the first thing to be changed, followed very shortly by her feet.


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

i think she'd make a cute Peanut. I do like Abby. I'll have to think some more


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Here are the new pics:


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

she's so cute!

I'm not coming up with any names. Mainly because i'm bad at it. But looking at a baby book is good, if you want a human name.


----------



## Abby (Nov 26, 2007)

I think Roselin would be a good name for her IMO.


----------



## Magic (Jan 4, 2008)

cute horse (pretty coloring!)

She does have a haybelly on her (but that's nothing a bit of regular exercise wont fix!) and her neck is a bit cresty (exercise and building up her topline will help with that) and she is built a little downhill (but it's not too bad)

otherwise, I think she is really pretty!

Are you going to take her on trial or just go ahead with the purchase?


----------



## Supermane (Sep 23, 2007)

She looks Allegria to me, hopefully everything works out with this mare.


----------



## drop_your_reins (Nov 4, 2007)

Oh what an adorable girl! I can see the Morgan in her face. =] If you know her Morgan half, I can let you know more about those horses.. Maybe give you contact information on her sire or dam. I too am not a fan of her neck, but I think you can build the muscle up and make her neck a little more attractive under saddle. I also don't like her hooves, but I think a farrier can give you a better idea of what your dealing with. She's a gorgeous color, and from the newer pictures, her neck isn't as bad looking as the original photos. 

As long as her hooves are fine, I think she'd be fine for dressage! I've ridden a QH with a neck too short for her, and she actually looks cute in a frame, because we allow her to get a little lower than your average horse to make her neck look a little longer. =] 

I love her blaze and she has a very kind eye! LMK if you know anything on her Morgan half. =] I'm excited for you! 

As far as names here are a few
Nala (I think this would be cute for her =])
Hannah
Lyla
Holly
Audrey


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Ooh..
I like Allegria and Holly... but the name Tika came to me when I was looking at her walking around the paddock .. what do you think of that one? 
Of course I'm still open to suggestions!


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

I do like Tika. It's cute and it looks like it fits her.

Is she settling in well?


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Thanks, Appy! When I left she was settling in well; she's a pretty darn quiet horse! It's odd! I've never ever had a calm horse....
I really like the name Tika... now I need to figure out a "long name" for her.. I've always owned horses that have a name, and a nickname, i.e. "Highland Dancer" and Dancer; "Cobrigado" and Cinzano.
Hehe so I need more names!!


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

do you want Tika in her long name? I could try and come up with some long names


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Nope, not at all! Tika is her barn name, the long name can be completely different


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Tika is the name of my little blue roan filly. I obviously really like it! LOL


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Oh really, FGR... I had no idea... names slip my mind really easily. If you don't want another horse on this forum named that, let me know!!
( Good Morning by the way!)


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Oh gosh no! I don't mind at all! I actually like it cause it shows that other people like the names I choose...lol! 

About names slipping minds! It happens with me. I can never remember a persons name, but any horse, well that is a different story..lol. 

Good Morning to you too!!


----------

